# Wild Side Offers New Breast Cancer Awareness Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The month of October is breast cancer awareness month, and there will be many opportunities to tap into fund-raising events and other activities with this great collection of breast cancer designs offered by The Wild Side. 

Just a few of the designs include “Bikers Against Breast Cancer,” “Tackle Breast Cancer,” “Keep Calm and Never Give Up,” “Survivor I Won” and “Think Pink.” Also included are a variety of rhinestone designs with ribbons, angels, “Tough Chick,” and “Survivor.” 

Screen printed transfers are high-definition plastisol that can be applied in 8 seconds at 390-400 degrees F using maximum pressure. They go on light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, and 50/50 blends. They offer great washability, and orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. 

A portion of the sales of these designs is donated to The Breast Cancer Foundation and Prostate Cancer Foundation.

To view the full selection of Breast Cancer awareness designs go to Wild Side Heat Transfers | Search Results. The company offers more than 7,000 stock designs and inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit www.thewildside.com.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and reusable cover sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

